
Mars Express beams back images of ice-filled Korolev crater - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/dec/21/mars-express-beams-back-images-of-ice-filled-korolev-crater
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18733433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18733433).

